# Spotted------335d on I-81



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

As most of you would agree, spotting another 335d on the road is rare, and today I was passed by a gray 335d with South Carolina plates on I-81 in Virginia....dude didn't even wave....was nice to see another d on the road though.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

In 5000 miles - half in Europe - I have yet to see one, though I have seen several X5ds here.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> As most of you would agree, spotting another 335d on the road is rare, and today I was passed by a gray 335d with South Carolina plates on I-81 in Virginia....dude didn't even wave....was nice to see another d on the road though.


Chris, you mean you didn't race him and then flip em off?:flipoff:

I am always looking but never seeing any.:eeps::yikes::tsk:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Chris, you mean you didn't race him and then flip em off?:flipoff:
> 
> I am always looking but never seeing any.:eeps::yikes::tsk:


Nope....not this time. I went on a nice leisurely 672 mile drive yesterday to Deale MD to visit with a friend. 
I did average 68 mph and 38.5mpg yesterday. Now tomorrow, I get to drive the same route back home.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

In my area, I pulled into the fueling area for trucks and spotted an X5D. Still haven't spotted a 3erD on the road except for the demo I tested at the dealer (think it is still there from earlier this year).


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I've seen about six or so 335d's and probably a dozen x35d's in the Baltimore area in the six months that I've had my 335d. Although invariably I am either driving a different car or a passenger in someone else's car, so it does seem as if all the other d's go into hiding when I pull mine out of the garage...

-Graham


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Yesterday I saw my seventh (or so) 335d on the freeway. The interesting thing about this one was that it was also _Tasman Green_. Oh well, there goes my 'exclusivity'.  

It initially caught my attention because it had logos on the rear spoiler (an odd placement) plus some others on the bumper and maybe in the rear window; they had something to do with diesel power, but I couldn't get close enough to read them. Maybe it was some sort of promo car?

The traffic was five lanes of congestion so it was pretty tough trying to get close enough to acknowledge him; I finally managed to maneuver several car lengths in front of him so he might have a chance to see my "d" badge... but the traffic carried me further away.

When traffic cleared I checked my rearview mirror; he was gone without a trace. I thought it rather strange since there are no exits in that area. :dunno:

I hope I have another sighting of this one.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am seeing these cars more and more. Matter of fact just a little bit ago during my lunch break I walked by one parked at a grocery store. That one had something interesting, looked almost like soot build up on the bottom of the inside of the tailpipes. I am sure it was something else but both were nice and black on the insides but since on the bottoms only or only that I noticed then guessing moisture brought it down to there.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Saw a dark blue "D" with Wisconsin plates in ATL two mornings ago.


----------

